# Now I'm a 1911 owner



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

I just got a Springfield Armory GI model 1911. 

I know, I know, you need pics. I'll see what I can do about that.

I'll likely be giving a try tomorrow. Only complaints I have about it so far are the tightness of the parts and the sights aren't to my liking. The prior will take care of itself nicely and the latter I'll have to invest money to fix later on. Neither are urgent.

It's a green thing and it came with ONE(yes, just one) 7 round magazine. It's got a goofy ILS in the MSH which is utterly useless considering it doesn't even come with a key! What kind of stupid feel-good device is it that you can't even use it?

I'll have to see how well it performs and see if I can acquisition a digital camera. 

I'll have to buy some magazines for it too. It seems the Chip McCormick Shooting Stars for ~$20 seem to be the cheapest quality 8 round magazines I can find. If anyone knows of quality magazines for a better price, please let me know.

What other 1911 essentials are there and what do I need to know being new to this pistol?


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Congrads; you have raised yourself to enlist into the honorable order of Saint John M. Browning. Beware of false prophits who will try to lead you astray.


----------



## greenjeans (Jan 14, 2007)

My GI's function well with any magazine I've tried. My Champion will occassionally not stay open on last round with the one McCormick I have, but they both function perfectly with factory and some still in the package 1942 mil. surplus I bought.


----------



## Benzbuilder (Sep 7, 2006)

Welcome to the club! you will not be sorry you joined our honorable ranks. You have one of the most versitile hand gun platforms in the world. There is even a kit to make it into a carbine. Congrats on you first of many 1911's. You can't stop at just one.


----------



## JimmySays (Jun 8, 2007)

Congrats on the 1911. You will enjoy shooting it, it is an excellent platform that seems to get better with age.
This may be your first, but I'm sure it won't be your last. :smt023


----------



## falshman70 (Jul 13, 2006)

Congratulations! You got yourself a good, basic 1911. Sounds like you're already thinking of new sights. Other mods may occur to you as time goes on - and the beauty of the 1911 is that there are many for you to choose from. 

Don't be shocked if you encounter a few problems initially. It's a pretty rare 1911 these days that doesn't function more reliably after a few hundred rounds. You may be lucky and have one that is flawless right out of the box, however.


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

I shot it yesterday. Just a mere 100 rounds and it functioned well and was surprisingly accurate. That sole magazine that it came with is garbage. I knew that starting out as the feed lips aren't shaped quite right. I was surprised that those sights were actually adequate though still not ideal. A set of good 3-dots would be a tad quicker. 

Since I have fired Kimbers and now this GI, I know which mods to pursue and which to avoid. I like the looks and feel of the traditional grip safety, thumb safety, and spur hammer over the alternative so those are staying. A longer, solid(non-skeletonized) trigger with the same serrations and curve as the current trigger would be nice though I'm not sure such a critter exists without at least holes in it. I'm not sure how one lightens a 1911 trigger but a slightly lighter trigger would be nice. Along with those sites are about the only modifications I can think of that I'd want.

Sure enough, I'm taking a real liking to this pistol. After I get some mags and a holster for it, it looks like it's taking the #1 spot for my personal sidearm.

That digital camera is out of order right now so I am still pic-less.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Congrats on that 1911 you got Mr.Revolver. As you are learning you can do most anything you want with this gun as everybody under the sun makes parts for it. What's really neat is you can do a lot of it yourself if you choose. Good luck with it.


----------

